

Zoomomail : new french startup for image zooming - chmike
http://billaut.typepad.com/jm/2007/10/connaissez-v-13.html

======
Funsunnyfrog
Looks really cool, easy to use. Here is one I just did about Flickr's Juicy
Carolina <http://www.zoomomail.com/6b8a256a797f78823603ca987cd9f485> Fun

